# Murdered fish



## Hound (Jan 21, 2013)

So I was sitting back watching my fish when I noticed a clown float by(dead).then watched as my blue green chromis attacked the other clown.yup it died too.my bi color blenny is missing I'm guessing it's dead to.the funny thing is(as I wipe my tears) the chromis has become best buds with my yellow tang.never an inch apart like newlyweds.it even acts like a cleaner fish to the tang.they are the only fish in the tank.its a 75 gal with plenty of live rock no corals execpt some mushroom tag alongs.
Now I. Scared to add any fish....but I got to have some clowns for the kids.could it have been that the clowns were just to small and bullied to death...should I wait a bit and buy more mature ( bigger) clowns 
Thanks


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I'd just rid of the chromis


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I had chromis as my first saltwater fish. WHAT a mistake hahah there soo mean


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

my chromis just stays in his cave most of the day, coming out for food and little else, the clown, neon goby and blenny pretty much leave eachother alone


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

get a grouper or an eel mabie a trigger or a puffer hmm ya do that 
lol


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

Get a nice RBTA or two and a pair of clowns. The RBTA will make them feel safe, and they'll probably end up more aggressive than the chromis.


----------

